# Schnelle Hilfe ! FOX Handschuh Größen !



## Fred-2000 (10. Februar 2005)

Halllo Leute
Ich kauf mir morgen (spätenstens übermorgen) neue FOX Handschuhe ! Es gibt noch S und XL ! Welche Größe soll ich nehmen ( Fingergröße mitte: 8cm, handballen : 11cm)
Übrigens sind das die FOX Sidewinder Handschuhe 2003 ! Kennt die jemand ? Sind die gut ?
mfg Fred


----------



## Mjöllnir (10. Februar 2005)

was hast denn sonst für ne handschuh größe????
Ich hab 10 und hab die Sidewinder in XL. Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden.
Hab sie seit 2 Jahren im Täglichen Einsatz. (ausser Winter)

Gruß

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (14. Februar 2005)

hi, hab auch die fox sidewinder 2003 find sie ganz gut, haben bisher auch gehalten es geht aber langsam eine nat auf, aber mei schwiegermutter kann des bestimmt nähen     

ich hab größe xxl also 12 und mein mittelfinger ist 10 cm lang so in etwa würd aber xl nehmen weil wenn sie zu eng sind ist auch schlecht!!!

vielleicht würde dir aber eher L passen.

die handschuhe sollten auf jeden fall richtig passen! sonst is shit


----------



## tobfly (14. Februar 2005)

Halli Hallo erstmal...

Ich mach das imme rnoch ein bisschen anders. Da ich bis vor kurzem noch ein ganz armer Schüler war, kamen mir die Angebote bei Aldi und Tschibo ganz gelegen, die Klamotten halten dann nicht ganz so lange (So Handschuhe sind immer nach ner Saison durch), aber das sit billiger, und so bin ich eigentlich damit voll zufrieden...   Abgesehen davon habe ich hier auch nur einen überteuerten Fahrradladen in der Umgebung, zu dem man besser gar nicht mehr hingeht...

Bis später, Machts gut und nicht zu oft
tobfly flys, biker bikes


----------

